# When to test??



## *claire* (May 7, 2006)

Hi  ,

I would really like your advice/opinions please!  I'm relatively new to this site and have posted on the introductions topics a couple of times.  
I'm currently on Cycle 1 of clomid, on CD30.  I usually have about 35-40 day cycles but maybe the clomid has shortened this one?? 
My question is when should I do a preg test?  I bought clearblue tests today.  I don't know when I ovulated (and even if I did) but I do have a couple of preg symptoms that I had last Nov when I was preg.  sore boobs, heartburn and bloated and hard stomach.  The last 2 days I have had v slight light pink spotting on tissue but no bleeding (sorry if tmi  ). I generally feel knackered. It's probably a combination of my imagination and wishful  thinking!!      

Also, has anyone else had a very bloated abdomen due to clomid or do you think it could be a positive sign?!  

I would really appreciate some advice?  Thanks in advance!

Claire x


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Its a hard thing to decide, if you are unsure of when you ovulated maybe you should wait until day 40 of your cycle before testing.

I personally had my day 21 bloods and they came back as not ovulated, however I knew that I had because of the pain I was in (although this isn't the case for everyone).  I tested 14 days later and got a BFN and then 3 days later to get a BFP.  So I suppose what i'm saying is don't try and test too early, I know how hard that can be!!

Keep thinking positive    

Good Luck

Bev xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I agree with Bev, I would wait to test until cd40 (your longest cycle), assuming AF hasn't appeared, although obviously fingers crossed she doesn't !! 

Regards the symptoms, I took clomid for 6mths to "boost" (ovulate naturally) but found the clomid side effects, AF and pg symptoms all pretty much the same...very frustrating as no way of knowing what was going on. I had same symptoms the months I conceived (2 early mc's before clomid) as all the months I didn't - all sorts of aches, pains & twinges, bloatedness, frequent peeing, heartburn (although I am prescribed baby aspirin which doesn't help !!) nausea, swollen heavy veiny boobs with itchy nipples  Progesterone can also cause these symptoms.

If you check out a message I posted a while ago (pinned to top of this board), it lists lots of the side effects of clomid...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48662.0.html

Fingers crossed for you...Good luck 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## shara (Jan 31, 2006)

haia, I would wait until day 35. The spotting sounds promising though, could have been inplantation. 
Good luck and loads of      hope you get a BFP 

shara


----------



## *claire* (May 7, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for all your replies  .  Bev and Natasha, I don't think I have the patience to wait until CD40 but will try my best.  I'm not the most patient person at the best of times!!  
Shara, thanks for replying too.  It does mirror the implantation bleed I had on CD 30 and 31 of the cycle when I conceived last yr.  I have had 2 days this cycle (CD 29 and 30) where I have had v slight pink/brown spotting.  There is absolutely nothing there today (CD 31).  My belly is swollen and is different from how it normally is before af.  Usually I don't get bloated until day 1 of red bleed.
I am trying not to get my hopes built up but you will all know how hard that is!
Thanks Natasha for the post on clomid symptoms.  I'm glad I read this after taking my first lot!! 

Thanks again.  Good luck to you all too...sending you all  
I love this site...starting to get addicted!!
Claire x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I get horrendous bloating on clomid    its awful. I think lots of us do.  I wee lots too, but spose that could be cos im bloated and it presses on the bladder. It could be implantation bleeding you have had.
Good luck, hope AF stays away.  Jo x

PS. its def addictive here


----------



## *claire* (May 7, 2006)

Hi  ,

Jo, thanks for the post..I've never had such bad swelling.  I tried not to eat v much last couple of days to see if it made any difference.  It didn't and I'm v swollen on my lower abdominal area.  It prob is the clomid as it was my first month on it!

Still getting pulling pains/twinges lasting seconds on my lower stomach too and no spotting for 2 days now which makes me think it was implant bleed.  I feel like I'm going mad!! 

I went to the drs today and the GP was quite unhelpful.  She said that spotting is not a sign of implantation bleeding, nor is bloating/swelling??  I came away feeling quite annoyed.  She refused to do a blood test and said to drop a urine specimen off next monday.  I felt like I was wasting her time.  Oh well, note to self not to see that GP again!!  At least the registrars I see at the infertility clinic are lovely.

This site is helping me so much!  I've got to the stage where I've stopped burdoning my friends with the subject of ttc!!  My fiancee is great though.  This is really the last cycle we can ttc until December time   as we're getting married next march   and even though I'm desperate for a baby, I still don't really want a bump at the wedding.  I suppose a few months won't make much difference!  It's going to kill me though!!  Let's just hope for my sanity I get a BFP this month!!

I'm now CD32...going to wait until Saturday morning (CD35) to test..   

Good luck to everyone else  

Claire x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Oh my,

That GP sounded horrible! Some of them are so offy and unhelpful. I dont think they like it when you know what you are talking about more than them!    Spotting can be a sign of implantation, silly woman. I cant quite remember now, but think i got a pinky discharge when i found out i was pg last year. I had a hetratopic pg. I m/c at 5.5 weeks and had an ectopic a week later - it was horrible  

Sounds a good idea to hold out til Sat. GOOD LUCK!!  Jo x

PS. I try not to eat but doesnt make any odds


----------

